# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Çevre ve İnsan >  1. Islam ve çevre  hazırlayan  dr. Hasan ocak  diyanet selçuk eğitim merkezi çevr

## anau

1. İSLAM VE ÇEVRE  HAZIRLAYAN  DR. HASAN OCAK  DİYANET SELÇUK EĞİTİM MERKEZİ ÇEVRE VE ORMAN BAKANLIĞI  MANSİYON ÖDÜLÜ  20102. GİRİŞ İslâmın, çevre ahlâkı anlayışının temel ilkelerini Kuran-ı Kerim ve Hz. Peygamberin sünnetinde aramak gerekir. Zira, çevre bilinci ve ahlâkî duyarlılıkları yüksek fertler yetiştirmek İslâmın temel hedeflerinden biridir. İslâm, dinî alan kabul edilen sadece inanç ve ibadet konularında fertlere birtakım görevler yükleyip de hayatın diğer alanlarını göz ardı etmemiştir. İslâm, insan hayatının her yönüyle ilgili emirler,tavsiyeler ve uyarılar yapmaktadır. Dolayısıyla üzerinde durduğumuz çevre ahlâkı ve bilinci konusuyla ilgili birtakım emir, tavsiye ve uyarılarda da bulunmaktadır.3.  Kuran-ı Kerim, yeryüzü ve gökyüzündeki canlı cansız bütün varlıkların belli bir ölçü ve dengeye göre yaratıldığını beyan ederken (Hicr,16-20; Kamer, 49), insanın çevre ve tabiattan faydalanma esnasında, bu ölçü ve dengeyi bozmaması gerektiğine de dikkat çekmektedir.(Rahmân, 7-12)4.  Hz. Peygamberin de çevre ahlâkı ve bilinci oluşturma yönünde önemli teşvik, tavsiye ve emirleri olmuş, sözlü ve fiilî uygulamalarında çevre temizliğine ve bu minvalde çevre ahlâkına büyük önem vermiştir. Bu bilince sahip İslâm toplumunun teşekkülü için büyük gayretlerde bulunmuştur.5.  Ayet ve hadislerde çevre ahlâkı ve bilincine yapılan vurgular, tarihsel süreçte çevreye duyarlı bir Müslüman toplum ortaya çıkarmış, söz konusu metinler, sonraki dönemlerde bu konularda çıkartılan emir ve talimatnamelerin hukukî dayanağını oluşturmuştur. Ayrıca İslâmî literatürde klâsikleşmiş bütün eserlerimizin temizlik konusu ile başlaması, çevre bilinci ve ahlâkına ait duyarlılığın bir başka sonucudur.6. 1. BÖLÜM: İSLAM VE ÇEVRE BİLİNCİ7.  O, gökten su indirendir. Bununla her şeyin bitkisini bitirdik, ondan bir yeşillik çıkardık, ondan birbiri üstüne bindirilmiş taneler türetiyoruz. Ve hurma ağacının tomurcuğundan da yere sarkmış salkımlar, birbirine benzeyen ve benzemeyen üzümlerden, zeytinden ve nardan bahçeler (kılıyoruz.) Meyvesine, ürün verdiğinde ve olgunluğa eriştiğinde bir bakıverin. Şüphesiz inanacak bir topluluk için bunda gerçekten ayetler vardır. (Enam/99)8. Sizin için gökten su indiren O´dur; içecek ondan, ağaçondandır (ki) hayvanlarınızı onda otlatmaktasınız. (Nahl/10)9. Kim ağaç dikiminde bulunursa, onun için ağaçtanhasıl olan ürün miktarınca Allah sevap yazar. " (Ahmet b. Hanbel -Müsned :5/415)10. "Göğü Allah yükseltti ve mizanı (dengeyi) O koydu. Sakın bu dengeyi bozmayın" (Rahman/ 6-7) Kuzey Kutbu 1918 Patagonya Buzulları 1928 Kuzey Kutbu 2002 Patagonya Buzulları 200411. "Kıyamet kopmaya yakınken elinizde bir ağaç fidanı var ve onu dikmeye vakit bulabilirseniz onu dikin" (Buhari, Edebul-müfred, Kahire 1379, s.168)12. Size verdiğimiz rızıkların temizlerinden yiyin, bunda aşırı gitmeyin ki, öfkemi hak etmeyesiniz Benim öfkemi hak eden kimse muhakkak mahvolur (Tâha/81)13. İnsanların kendi işledikleri kötülükler sebebiyle karada vedenizde bozulma ortaya çıkmıştır. Yanlıştan dönmeleri içinAllah yaptıklarının bazı kötü sonuçlarını (dünyada) onlara tattıracaktır (Rum/41).14. Kim bir ağaç dikerse, Allah Teâlâ o ağaçtan çıkacak meyve miktarınca o kimseye sevap yazar. (Ahmed İbn Hanbel, Müsned, 5/414)15.  Kim yolcuların ve hayvanların gölgelendiği bir ağacı boşuna ve lüzumsuz olarak keserse, Allah onu baş aşağı cehenneme atar. (Ebu Davut, Edeb, 158)16. 2. BÖLÜM: İSLAM VE HAYVAN SEVGİSİ Kurana şöyle bir baktığımızda, eko sistemin önemli üyeleri olan hayvanlara verilen önem hemen fark edilir. Kuranın bazı surelerinin çeşitli hayvan adlarını taşıdığı görülmektedir: Bakara (İnek), Nahl (Arı), Ankebut (Örümcek), Neml (Karınca). Ayrıca, Kuranın çeşitli yerlerinde, çeşitli hayvanlardan bahsedilmektedir. Örneğin Köpek 17, Maymun 16, Domuz 15, Yılan 14, Koyun13, Deve 12, Öküz ve İnek 11, At 10 , Katır 9, Eşek 8, Kurt 7, Arı (6) Karınca 5, Örümcek 4, Sivrisinek, 3 ve Sinek ise 2 defa Kuranda isim olarak zikredildiği görülmektedir.17. Hem yerde hareket eden hiç bir canlı, kanatlarıyla uçan hiç birkuş türü yoktur ki sizin gibi birer toplum teşkil etmesinler (Enam, 38.)18. Gerçekten süt veren hayvanlarda da size bir ibret vardır. Sizeişkembelerindeki yem artıklarıyla kandan meydana gelen, içenlere içimi kolay halis bir süt içirmekteyiz. (Nahl/66)19. "Haksız olarak bir serçeyi öldürenden, Cenab-ı Hak kıyâmet gününde hesap soracaktır. (Ebu Davud, 2/11; Nesâi, Dahâyâ, 43/42 (VII, 239 )20. "Bir kadın,bağlayıp yemek vermediği ve yer haşerelerinden yemesi için serbest bırakmadığı kedi yüzünden cehenneme girdi. "(Buhari,Bedül-Halk 17, Şirb 9, Enbiya 50; Müslim, Birr 151, (2242)21. Susuz bir mümin, kuyuya inip su içti. Bir köpek de kuyunun ağzında susuzluktan bitkin vaziyette bekliyordu. O kimse, bu hayvana acıyıp, ayakkabısı ile köpeğe su verdi. Bu hareketten Allahü teâlâ razı oldu. Okimseyi Cennete koydu. (Buhari, Şirb 9, Vudu 33, Mezalim 23, Edeb 27; Müslim, Selam 153, (2244);22. "Yaşamakta olan her canlıyı sulamakta sevap vardır Tecrid-i Sarih, c. VII, s. 223 Bu karede, her namaz vakti camiye su içmeye geldiğinde orada bulunanlarca açılan çeşmeden suyunu içip ayrılan ve cemaat tarafından özel ilgi gösterilen bir kedi görülmektedir.23. Yeryüzünde yürüyen hiçbir hayvan ve iki kanadıyla uçan hiç bir kuşyoktur ki, onlar da sizin gibi birer ümmet olmasınlar. Biz Kitapta hiç bir şeyi eksik bırakmamışızdır. Sonra onlar Rablerinin huzuruna toplanacaktır. (Enam/38)24. "AIIah Tealâ hazretleri, her şeyde iyiliği emretmiştir. Öyleyse öldürdüğünüz zaman öldürmeyi iyiyapın. Kesecek olursanız kesmeyi iyi yapın. Bıçağın ağzını bileyin. Hayvana (zahmet vermeyin) rahat ettirin." Müslim, Sayd 57, (1955); Tirmizi, Diyât 14, (1409); Ebü Dâvud, Edâhi 12, (2815); Nesâi, Dahâya 22, (7, 227); İbnu Mâce, Zebâih 3, (3170).25. Hayvanlara işkence yapan kişileri yüce Allah rahmetinden uzak kılsın. (Buharî, Edeb, 78/19(VII, 75)26. "Resûlullah (SAV) dövüştürmek için hayvanların arasını kızıştırmayı yasakladı." Ebu Dâvud, Cihâd 56, (2562); Tirmizî, Cihâd 30, (1708, 1709).27. Rahmetime ulaşmak isterseniz,yarattıklarıma şefkat ve merhametle muamele ediniz. (Buharî, Edeb, 78/19(VII, 75)28. "Deniz avı size helâl kılındı.  (el-Mâide, 5/96)Öyleyse öldürdüğünüz zaman öldürmeyi iyi yapın. İbnu Mâce, Zebâih 3, (3170).29. Hz. Peygamberin, özellikle evcil hayvanlarla ilgili olarak, üzerindedurduğu önemli hususlardan biri, onların üzerinde yapılarına uygun olmayan tasarruflardan kaçınmaktır. Ebû Dâvûd, Cihad, 51, 56; Tirmizî, Cihad, 3030. Merhamet etmeyene merhamet edilmez (Buhari Edep 18)31. Ecdadımızın yaptırdığı kuş evleri, hayvan sevgisine en güzel örneklerden biridir. Peygamber Efendimiz (sas) bir seferdendönüyordu Bir yerde dinlenirlerken sahabilerdenbazıları bir kuş yuvası gördüler Yuvadaki yavruları aldılar O esnada anne kuş geldi ve yavrularını göremeyince çığlıklarla üzerlerinde dönmeye başladı Allah Rasulü (sav) durumu öğrenince çok kızdı ve hemen yavrularınyuvaya bırakılmasını emretti (Ebu Davud Edeb 164) "Fil cümle bu zikrolunanlardan gayrı her ne kimAllah Teala yaratmıştır, hepsinin hukukunumuhtesip görüp gözetse gerektir."(Prof. Dr. Ahmet AKGÜNDÜZ, Osmanlı Kanunnameleri Ve Hukuki Tahlilleri, İstanbul 1999, C.2, S.296-297)32.  Kuş olsan, Gökyüzü olurum sana. Balık olsan, Deniz olurum Kedi olsan, Ağaç Köpek olsan, Kulüben olmaya razı olurum Bir de insan olsan Ah! Bir de insan olsan (Naci Kasapoğlu)33.  Ellerimizle yaptığımız eserlerden kendileri için uysal, evcil hayvanlar yarattık da onlara mâlik bulunuyorlar. Onları emirlerine âmade kıldık. Onlardan hem binek edinir, hem de yerler, Onlardan içecekler elde ederler, daha nice menfaatlerinden yararlanırlar. Halâ şükretmezler mi? Yâsîn, 71-7334.  Necih şöyle diyor: İmam Hasan-ı Müctebayı (a.s) yemek yerken gördüm, karşısında bir köpek durmuştu, bir lokmayı kendisi yiyor ve bir lokmayı da köpeğe veriyordu. Ona şöyle arz ettim: Neden bu hayvanı buradan kovmuyorsunuz?  İmam şöyle buyurdu: Bırak kalsın; Allahtan, canlı bir hayvan yemek yediğimde bana bakarken ona karşı ilgisiz kalmaktan hayâ ediyorum. (Mizanul-Hikmet, c. 1, s. 125)35. Kuşkusuz sizin için hayvanlarda da büyük bir ibret vardır. (Nahl/66)36. 3- İSLAM VE ÇEVRE TEMİZLİĞİ ..Evvela, tabiat insanın değil, Allahın mülküdür. İkincisi, tabiat nizamı onda (belli kurallar dâhilinde) istediği değişiklikleri yapabilen insanın emrindedir. Tabiat uysal bir mahiyette yaratılmıştır. Üçüncüsü, insanın tabiattan yararlanmasında ve onu kullanmasında ahlaki davranma zorunluluğu vardır. Dördüncüsü, İslâm, insandan, tabii bilimleri ve tabiatın genel düzen ve güzelliğini oluşturan kanunları araştırmasını ve onları anlamasını ister. Serdar, Ziyaüddin. Hilal Doğarken, Çeviri: Ş. Yalçın, (İstanbul: İnsan Yayınları, 1994) ss. 213-249.37. yeryüzünü bir döşek, göğü de bir kubbe yapan; gökten yağmur indirip, onunla [bize] rızık olarak çeşitli mahsuller çıkaran Rabbimizdir (Bakara, 22.)38. "Sizi yeryüzünde yaratıp, orayı imar etmenizi dileyen Allahtır" (Hud 11/61)39. Gerçekten Biz Âdem evlatlarını şerefli kıldık, karada ve denizde kendilerini taşıyacak vasıtalar nasib ettik, onlara helâl ve hoş rızıklar verdik ve onları yarattığımız varlıkların çoğuna üstün kıldık İsrâ, 70.40. "Temizlik imandandır" (Müslim, taharet 1; Darimi, Vudu 2; Müsned, 5/342,344)41. Hz. Ömer, Ebu Musa el-Eşarîyi Basraya vali olarakgönderirken görevleri arasında sokakların temizliğini de saymıştır. (Darimî, Sünen, Mukaddime 46)42. Allah pak ve temizdir, paklık ve temizliği sever; kerim vecömerttir, kerem ve cömertliliği sever. Öyle ise avlularınızı ve boş sahalarınızı temiz tutun. Kütüb-i Sitte c.10 s.39043.  Efendimiz (sas); "Sakın lânete uğrayanlardan olmayınız," buyurunca, sahabeler, Bunlar kimlerdir? diye sordular Peygamberimiz de, "Herkesin gelip geçtiği yollara, gölgeliklere, su kenarlarına ve ağaçların altına abdest bozup kirletenlerdir " diye cevap verdi. (Müslim, Tahare, 68, I, 226)44. 4- İSLAM VE SUTEMİZLİĞİ Su kirliliği antropojin etkiler sonucunda ortaya çıkan, kullanımı kısıtlayan ya da engelleyen ve ekonomik dengeleri bozan kalite değişimlerine denilir . Su kirliliğini şöylede tanımlayabiliriz su kaynağının kimyasal, fiziksel, bakteriyolojik, radyoaktif ve ekolojik özelliklerinin olumsuz yönde değişmesi, şeklinde gözlenen ve doğrudan ya da dolaylı yoldan biyolojik kaynaklarda, insan sağlığında, su ürünlerinde, su kalitesinde ve suyun diğer amaçlarla kullanılmasında engelleyici bozulmalar yaratacak madde ve enerji atıklarının boşaltılmasına denilir.45. O Allah ki, gökleri ve Arzı yarattı ve Gökten su indirdiArkasından onunla, sizin için rızk olarak, ürünler çıkardı VeO, emriyle denizde yüzen gemileri, sizin yönetiminize verdi Ve Irmakları da sizin kullanımınıza sundu  İBRAHİM(14)/32]46. (O tatlı bir su seklinde iner, ama) dileseydik yakacakkadar tuzlu ve acı yapabilirdik: öyleyse neden (Bize) şükretmiyorsunuz? (Vakıa/70)47. Allah temizdir, temizi sever. Etrafınızı temizleyiniz. (Tirmizi, Edeb 41).48.  İstanbulda Kırkçeşme sularını Sarıyer ormanlarından uzun bir isale hattı ile İstanbula ileten Mimar Sinanın boru hattının her iki tarafından 20şer arşınlık (toplam 40 arşın) bir mesafe içinde bina, mandıra ve ahır yapımını ve gübre yığılmasını bir ferman ile yasaklattırmıştı. (Nevzat Kor, İzzet Öztürk, Mehmet Borat, "Çevre Kirlenmesinin Tarihi Gelişimi", İnsan ve Çevre, s.150 (K. Çeçen, "Tarih Boyunca Türkler Tarafından Yapılan Su Tesisleri ve Türk Toplumunda Su Kültürü, İTÜ Vakıf Dergisi, Yıl 1990, S:2, s. 15-2649. Temizlik imanın yarısıdır.(Müslim, Taharet, 1; Tirmizi, Daavat 86; A.b. Hanbel Müsned 4/260, 5/342, 343, 344, 363, 370, 372; Darimi, vudu 2).50. "Allah, üzerinize gökten yağmur indiriyor; onunla sizi pisliklerden temizlesin, diye..." (el-Enfâl, 11).51. Hiç içtiğiniz suyu düşündünüz mü? Siz mi onu bulutlardan indirdiniz,yoksa Biz miyiz onun yere inmesini sağlayan? [O tatlı bir su şeklindeiner, ama] dileseydik yakacak kadar tuzlu ve acı yapabilirdik: öyleyse neden [Bize] şükretmiyorsunuz? (Vakıa/68-70)52. Peygamber Efendimizin Mescidin temizlenip güzel koku ile kokulanmasını, avluların temiz tutulmasını, durgun sulara idraryapılmamasını, içme sularının yakın çevresine çöp dökülmemesini emretmiştir.(Tirmizi, Cuma, 64) (Tirmizi, Edeb, 41) (Buhari, Vudu, 68; Müslim, Taharet, 9496; Ebu Davud, Taharet, 36)53. Lanetlenmiş iki şeyden sakının: - Ya Rasulallah o iki şey nedir? dediler.Peygamber Efendimiz (sas): -İnsanların gelip geçtiği yola ve gölgelendiği yere abdest bozmaktır. buyurdu. (Müslim, Taharet 68; Ebu Davud, Taharet 15; Ahmet bin Hanbel, Müsned 2/372).54.  "Ölü bir yeri diriltmek ve yarattığımız nice hayvan ve insanları sulamak için gökten tertemiz su indirmişizdir. (Furkan/49)55. De ki: Söyleyin bakalım: Suyunuz çekiliverse, size kim temiz bir akar su getirir?(Mülk/30)56. 5- İSLAM VE İSRAF Gereksiz, amaçsız ve yararsız yere mal, zaman ve benzeri harcamalar yapılmasına ve tutumsuz davranışlarda bulunulmasına "israf" denir. İsraf, Allahın Kuranda yasakladığı çirkin bir davranıştır. Fakat Kuran ahlakından uzak yaşayan pek çok insan için sınır tanımaz bir şekilde para harcayıp sonra bununla övünmek sözde bir prestij kaynağıdır. Bu kişilerin tutumu Kuranda şu şekilde bildirilmiştir: "O: "Yığınla mal tüketip-yok ettim" diyor. Kendisini hiç kimsenin görmediğini mi sanıyor?" (Beled/ 6-7)57. 58. Asmalı ve asmasız bahçeleri, hurmaları ve tadları farklı ekinleri, zeytinleri ve narları -birbirine benzer ve benzeşmez- yaratan Odur Ürün verdiğinde ürününden yiyin ve hasad günü hakkını verin; israf etmeyin Çünkü O, israf edenleri sevmez (Enam/141)59. Akrabaya, yoksula ve yolda kalmışa hakkını ver. Bununla beraber malını saçıp savurma. (İsra/26)60. Yiyin, için. Ancak israf etmeyin. Çünkü Allah israf edenleri sevmez". Araf: 31.61.  Sad abdest alırken Hz. Peygamber (SAV) çıkageldi. Onun çok su kullanarak abdest aldığını görünce: Bu israf da ne? diye müdahale etti. Sadın: Abdestte israf olur mu? diye sorması üzerine Resulullah (SAV) şu açıklamayı yaptı: Evet, akmakta olan bir nehir kenarında olsanız da. (İbn Mace, Tahare, 48)62. Çok yemekten sakınınız; şüphesiz çok yemek, bedeni bozar,hastalıklara neden olur ve ibadet hususunda insanı tembelleştirir. . (Hz. Ömer) (Eroğlu, A:Şifali Bitkiler ve Tıbb-i Nebevi, Arben matb. st. 1977 s: 42,129)63. Yiyiniz, tasadduk ediniz, giyiniz. Fakat bunları yaparken israfa ve tekebbüre kaçmayınız. Nesâi, Zekat 6664. (O kullar), harcadıklarında ne israf, ne de cimrilikederler; ikisi arasında orta bir yol tutarlar. (Furkan/67 )

----------

